# Removing Stingray Barb



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever removed a stingray barb from a live stingray? Can you break them off or do you have to cut off the tail to remove it?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

you can cut the barb off. just be careful. its easier to cut them off the ray than out of your arm. just run the knife underneath the barb and cut towards the head.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

why cut one off? just asking.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Neither. While standing on the tip of the tail, I slide the fillet knife under the barb and cut toward the body but staying just under the skin. When done correctly, it does minimum damage to the ray and he can be released back into the water. 
Do not kill a stingray just to get a barb!!!

*WARNING: THIS IS AN EXCELLENT WAY TO GET HURT !!!!!
*Make sure you are ready to face the consequences of your action.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i break them off every time i land one, if i land one, as close to the tail as possible. i land them with the net and use the net frame to hold the tail down firmly. quick and easy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea you can just grab them with a pair of hook-outs and pull backwards toward the body and they come off.

TH


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

break off really easy with a pair of pliers


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I've only ever removed one, and I just took a pair of pliers and pulled backward from the fish, came right out. Dang those things are sharp!!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Whatever you do, DO NOT leave it lying on a pier at a public park!:hairout:
My son will find it and stick it in his cheek! Thank you to the d!ck who left there's on the pier at Bayshore Park in May, the subsequent hospital visit will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Best thing is to just let them be and release them. Breaking off the barb does nothing, because they will grow another one.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

"What a big nice shelia you are , you big stingray" -- 

As the ray slides a barb in your heart -- Ask Steve Irwin "what was he thinkin" if you ever meet him in the next life. 

Yup be prepared for consequences if the boat rocks, the tail slips from your grip while hand is in vicinity of the barb, caught about a 100# southern stingray last week 15 miles offshore without his tail -- didn't seem to be bothering it in the least .


I use long handled pliers and a pair of vice grips to hold the tail and break off the barb


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I step on the tail and just peel the barb off towards the body. Easy to do. Use a glove or pliers.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*BE FOREWARNED....*

They can grow a 2ond barb right underneath the first one! I just grab the barb and bend it backwards...comes off pretty easy.....BUT I did this one day, and a little barb under the first on went under my finger nail a little ways. Not serious....but could have been. I used to have a tall pill bottle with about 8 or 10 barbs in it.....some about 6" long...to show new to salt fishermen why to slide feet.

Later
R3F


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an understanding with critters who can put the hurt on me... I wont bother you, if you dont bother me! It has worked so far!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Row vs Wade said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT leave it lying on a pier at a public park!:hairout:
> My son will find it and stick it in his cheek! Thank you to the d!ck who left there's on the pier at Bayshore Park in May, the subsequent hospital visit will not soon be forgotten.


OMG that is bad.


----------

